# tiffany and co



## jango1975 (27 Nov 2007)

does anybody know if you can buy tiffany and co jewrellery in ireland
the wife loves it and has a few bits which we got in new york last year just wondering if any of the big stores like brown thomas might have any ? cheers


----------



## Stevo2006 (27 Nov 2007)

You can order it online from their website as far as i know.


----------



## briancbyrne (27 Nov 2007)

bear in mind given the relative weakness of the dollar it might make sence to buy from the US web site rather than the UK site.


----------



## Danmo (28 Nov 2007)

Stevo2006 said:


> You can order it online from their website as far as i know.


But do they ship to Ireland?


----------



## foxylady (28 Nov 2007)

jango1975 said:


> does anybody know if you can buy tiffany and co jewrellery in ireland
> the wife loves it and has a few bits which we got in new york last year just wondering if any of the big stores like brown thomas might have any ? cheers


 

There is a jewelly stand upstairs in the jervis centre that used to sell it  but am not sure if they still do they are on the left hand side when u go up the escalators.


----------



## pc7 (28 Nov 2007)

according to the us site - NO


Tiffany.com currently ships only to addresses in the United States, United Kingdom, Canada and Japan.

TIFFFANY & Co. merchandise is available exclusively from TIFFANY & Co. It is not available for purchase in your country on the internet at this time. To be sure you are purchasing authentic Tiffany merchandise, please shop at a Tiffany & Co. store or boutique. Buyers should be wary of purported TIFFANY & Co. merchandise sold through unauthorized channels. Beware of counterfeits. 




You could give your wife an IOU a present from Tiffany and bring her to London or New York! to pick something


----------



## briancbyrne (28 Nov 2007)

the uk site will ship to ireland - you can ring the customer service nr and they will do it


----------



## square1 (28 Nov 2007)

Things in the UK store are a lot more expensive though. (But if its a present I'm sure you dont mind  ). For example I went to the store in London to buy my wedding band and it was GBP1,200 - I think this is approx 1,700 euro. Then I went and visited the fifth Avenue store in NYC and it is only $1525 over here - which is only 1,050 euro. Having said that Diamonds are known for being cheaper in New York than elsewhere - maybe there are different duties paid on it. Just beware and don't get ripped off!


----------



## beautfan (28 Nov 2007)

jango1975 - Well done you for buying your wife such a fab present.  I being female would prefer the tiffanys voucher so as to make absoutley sure that I get exactly what I want.  Getting the voucher would be be thrilling in inself but there is the added bonus of looking forward to the visit to tiffanys.   To me it would be like two presents.


----------



## portboy (28 Nov 2007)

Surely a big part of getting the Tiffany present is being handed the little (or big!) blue box on Christmas morning...you can't really do that with a voucher. Why not hop on a plane over to London, buy her something in Tiffany's and if she doesnt like it she can change it at some later date but at least you have that Tiffany moment first thing Christmas morning


----------



## pc7 (28 Nov 2007)

just had a look at uk yup they'll post it - To inquire about shipments to addresses outside of the United Kingdom, please contact Customer Service at 00 800 2000 1122, Monday through Saturday 10am to 6pm.


----------



## jango1975 (28 Nov 2007)

thanks for all your replies i rang customer services they can post to ireland it is delivered by ups from london,what is it women like about tiffanys my wife says its the little green box she loves ?


----------



## Flymask (28 Nov 2007)

jango1975 said:


> ...my wife says its the little green box she loves



Anyone know of anywhere that does a nice line of little green boxes???!!!


----------



## brodiebabe (28 Nov 2007)

Are they not blue?


----------



## jango1975 (28 Nov 2007)

yea think youre right they are a sort of blue ,


----------



## myate (29 Nov 2007)

They look more green, but seem to be called blue. Officially it's Pantone 1837 on a colour chart...thats nerdy for ya!


----------



## pc7 (29 Nov 2007)

its like saying why does someone like a bmw or a merc its knowing you are getting something that is renowned for quality and a little bit hard to get (its expensive and currently not available on the main street here) and its lovely saying its from Tiffanys   mhhh Tiffanys


----------



## Joe Nonety (29 Nov 2007)

Are they not cyan or turquoise?


----------



## blinkbelle (29 Nov 2007)

Hi,

Might I suggest you look on e-bay. I have seen some fab tiffany's items on it like new in the box. You might be a bit late now buying something from the us I dunno. No harm in having a look!


----------



## pc7 (29 Nov 2007)

I'd be wary of that have a look at http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1090180362167


----------



## blinkbelle (29 Nov 2007)

oops Maybe not then OP


----------



## Auntie (30 Nov 2007)

Do you know anyone going to NY? Someone in work here bought something online from the US site and got their friend to pick it up for them in the store


----------



## beautfan (30 Nov 2007)

Lord - if I was handed a tiffanys box and found out it was bought on ebay I'd freak.  I'd still like the voucher/IOU as I like to pick my own things, but thats me as I'm extremly hard to buy for.  I'd be happy knowing I was getting a box.


----------



## z104 (2 Dec 2007)

Try blue nile. I had the diamond valued in Ireland and the jeweler valued it at 1200 euro more than what it cost me.


----------



## meath23 (5 Dec 2007)

I was in Tiffany recently in NY - cool place. I saw some Tiffany Jewellery in that shop mentioned in forum in St. Stephens Green Shopping centre. It says that only certain products are wrapped up in the little box. They didnt look as gleeming and shiny as the ones in NY.  If you are heading to NY check out [broken link removed]


----------



## foxylady (5 Dec 2007)

jango1975 said:


> does anybody know if you can buy tiffany and co jewrellery in ireland
> the wife loves it and has a few bits which we got in new york last year just wondering if any of the big stores like brown thomas might have any ? cheers


 
I just saw some of this Jewellery this very day in Banana Tree in the Rathmines Swan centre where they also had an offer that if you spend €100 or more on tiffanys jewellery you get a free necklace.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Dec 2007)

beautfan said:


> Lord - if I was handed a tiffanys box and found out it was bought on ebay I'd freak.


 
Why?


----------



## beautfan (5 Dec 2007)

I think if you are going to buy a high end present you should get it from the actual shop and I would be worried if it was fake or not.  As I've said before I'm extremely difficult to buy for.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Dec 2007)

im sure some ebay sellers are selling on unwanted gifts (Im also sure some are selling fakes), I wouldnt be asking where a gift came from - although in saying that Im not a 'brand name' person anyway so its unlikely Id recognise a high end brand name - let alone know enough about it to know if it was fake or not.


----------



## RainyDay (5 Dec 2007)

beautfan said:


> As I've said before I'm extremely difficult to buy for.


Isn't it strange how this claim is something of a 'badge of honour' for some (dare I say it) ladies?


----------

